# New Member



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to the site and only plucked up the courage to register yesterday.  Though I have been on the site many times and found the information and message boards really helpful and supportive! 

I have had IUI 3 times and sadly it has not been successful,   I am now going through my first IVF treatment.  I am finding this extremely stressful and wondered if anyone can give some handy tips on how to stay calm and stop imagining the worst.

Any help/advice would be really appreciated.

Best of luck to everyone on the site!
Best wishes
Nicki


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi Nicky,

Welcome to the site, I`m not quite at treatment stage yet so can`t offer advice on that but just wanted to say Hi.

I noticed you havent had any replies yet, it might be worth posting the same message on 'introductions and starting out' and one of the moderators will post you some useful links and info.

Where are you up to with your treatment?? It might help if you tell me a bit about your history/why your having ivf etc so others might be able to post advice?? Are you at Liverpool Womens?

My DH has a low sperm count and we need ICSI, just going through all the bloods and more SA tests etc before starting.

I wish you all the luck in the world for your treatment.

Speak soon,

Megan x


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Megan,

Thank you so much for the warm welcome!  I am not used to the wonderful world of message boards, though I use a computer for work, I am a novice at this side of modern technology, especially the abbreviations!  I will try and locate the 'Introductions and Starting out' and post my message on there.

My story so far is:  I got married in 2005 and we have been trying to have a baby since then and sadly nothing happened.  We went to the Doctor for some advice, my husband has 2 children from a previous marriage, I have never been pregnant.  He told us that it could be my age, before you start to think that I over 60 I am only 37 so in my prime really  , so he sent us off for some tests.  

I was fine, so they said, I was ovulating and not going through the change,   my husband had tests and they said that his sperm was slightly low but it was viable.

We originally went through Ormskirk and had 3 goes at IUI, unfortunately I always got to day 30 of the cycle and my period would start   

They then recommended that we go for IVF at Liverpool Womens.  I have gone through all the injections again (though there were more than the IUI treatment) this was no easy fete as I am scared stiff of needles and I mean really scared, even now!  I have had egg collection and they only retrieved 2, sadly none for storage, 1 out of the 2 fertilised and it was implanted on 5th July.  I am now 1 week and 1 day into my 2ww and I am worrying about every single pain, twitch etc I am getting and then rushing off to the toilet for reassurance!  I wanted to know if anyone knows of any ways to stay calm through this time?  Or that this is just normal paranoia?

I wish you all the luck in the world for your tests and hope that your treatment starts soon!! 

Speak soon
Best wishes
Nicky


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Nicky,

I have moved your post for you so that you will get more replies  

Good Luck 
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just wanted to welcome you to FF Nicky and wish you all the very best, the 2ww is a scarey time.. been there a good few times myself both with tx and naturally.
I havent had IVF but I had 2 neg IUI treatments.

You will find so much help and advice from the site, and also make so many friends.

      

All the very best 

Corrina xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

NickyJS 

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF hon, you have come to a great place for support, friendship, laughter and advice . Well done on posting too after lurking for a while 

An even bigger well done on being PUPO, pregnant until proven otherwise  Every single one of the ladies on here will analyse every twinge, it is only natural on the 2ww. I'm going to provide you with some links that will help you navigate the site, but also but you in touch with other ladies who are at the same stage as you on treatment. If you get chatting to them, particularly on the 2ww, you will soon realise that it drives everybody nuts 

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

Male factors -CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

IVF General CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board (fab newbie chat 8pm on Wednesday's)
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Ooh and well done too on your injections, I had to get DH to do mine 

Every crossed that this treatment works for you, sending you lots of  and 

Louj


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Nicki Welcome to FFI just recently joined myself also a lurker lol you'll find this site brill and supportive. Im currently D/R on my 2nd icsi at present my 1st was unsucsessful  It's only natural to feel this way it does make you paranoid I was ok until my  2nd wk of my   then pretty much turned into a nut!  Even though I know what's ahead this time I don't think It'll make a difference you just want it to work so much you just start thinking it's not try to keep yourself occupied go out for walks even treat yourself to something nice hang in there "good things come to those who wait" good luck shem xx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you all sooooo much for all your kind words,     and useful information.    

I have had a look round the sight and so far I have found the abbreviations page, MOST IMPORTANT, as this has helped me so much already  !!  I can see that I will become obsessed with the sight, here I am in work and this is my 3rd try to send a reply!    

Louj thanks very much for all the links, though I think I may have to go through these in my own time, so maybe tonight when I get home! lol 

Shem I know what you mean about turning into a nut  , in the 2nd week (though most friends and family would say this was no different to normal), this is my 4th time but somehow different because it is through IVF and the others were IUI.  Good luck with you icsi I really hope it works for you   .  I am trying to keep myself busy at work (failing obviously because I am on this site).  

It is so nice to be able to share with people going through the same or similar situation, you don't feel so neurotic or alone as it is normal (whatever that may be  ), dh is great but he cannot fully understand the stress  !

Again thanks so much for all your well wishes and I wish you all        for all your treatments and look forward to chatting with you more!

Speak soon
Nicky
xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Nicky,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amazing site that will help support you on your journey.

The very best of luck on your 2ww   sending lots of  your way

Nikki xx*


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Nicky,

Thanks so much for your welcome and best wishes for my 2ww!   

I had a look at your pics of Lewis, talk about a cutie, you must be so proud!  

What treatment did you have and how did you get through this   time?  Sorry if being too nosey!  


Nicky 
xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Nicky, be as nosey as you like 

I had clomid as i wasnt ovulating due to PCOS. The 2ww always seem to take forever and we analise every little thing, which is normal after what we are going through, even if it does make us seem a little mad 

There is the 2ww board you can post on where you will be able to chat to other ladies on thier 2ww.Some Ladies like to keep a diary of thier 2ww. I did on mine.

Sending lots of  

Nikki xx*


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Nikki,

I have found the 2ww board and I have posted and had a few replies, I have found logging onto ff the best thing for me.  Especially today as I had some spotting this morning   and I have been having af pains for a couple of days.  They gave me another link on the 2ww which said this can be normal and I am now just hoping it is implanting.  I have been trying to get hold of LW clinic for some advice but phone busy! 

People at work don't know that I am on tx and I had a total meltdown this morning and had to come home, I am sure they now feel I need some sort of tx as they must think I am going a bit  , not far wrong but not for what they think!    How do people cope with this??   

Love &  

Nicky
xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Aww Nicky   Spotting can be a sign of implantation. Alot of ladies get this. Sending lots of  your way

As for coping, everyone is different but if you want to scream at the top of your lungs, go for it. Or think negative/think postive. I thought negative all through my 2ww as id convinced myself it hadnt work, this was my way of coping if it was a bfn. I would say do whatever you need to do, to get you through the 2ww 

  

Nikki xx*


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Nikki you poor thing  You coming out of work the same thing happened to me at my 1st tx 2 days before testing I had a meltdown in work I was bursting into tears at the drop of a hat and no one new about tx. You should take the rest of your wait of work if you feel you can't cope I totally feel for you having been there.   it's BFP for you.Shem xx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Shem,

Thanks very much, had a nice relaxing day today, reading my book and watching telly.  Not good for me though as mind does overtime!    Though I know I could not of faced work!  It's terrible with these waterworks, how do we do it    

Nikki, thanks for the advice about a scream!  did that after the tears, poor dh wondered what had got into me, but I did feel better afterwards,    May do it more often  .  

Where are you both up to on your treatments?  Which treatments are you having?  How many have you had?  I am   and sending you both    for a BFP!!

Sorry for all the questions, but dh and I have been talking about the next step if a bfn.  We have had 3 IUI and this is our 1st IVF, we are thinking about the next tx and when. 

I am still keeping fingers crossed, but sadly the bleeding got heavier today, though it does not look the same as my period, it is constant!    Still   but fear the worst! 

Happy thoughts to everyone and  ,   and big  

lol
Nicky
x


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Nicky lots of big   your wayIm on day 16 of d/r this is my 2nd icsi private my 1st icsi was nhs and resulted in bfn. Dont give up yet Ive heard of people having bleeds through ivf and it has worked it's easier said than done I know, it's good your relaxing your nearly there sending lots of     your way hun.shem xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Hon

Just wanted to send you a huge cyber  !

Louj


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi LouJ, Shem, dakota, corrina, looby and Megan57, (sorry if I forgot anyone!)

Thanks so much for all your kind messages.  Unfortunately my   were not answered    , I did my test this morning as told by the nurse and sadly got a bfn!  I think I have known since Tues, but until you see the test you still hope!  My af is here with a vengeance now, I have been feeling sick, because of all of this upset!  

DH and I spoke to the clinic this morning and they are going to arrange a follow up appointment.  We are looking at planning a holiday now for Sept as the earliest for treatment will be Oct/Nov.  We both need time to spend together and look forward and heal from this.  I have to say I'm not looking forward to it as we were not lucky enough to get any frosties  

I have found the follow up questions page, do you know of anything in particular I should be asking about?  All help is needed  

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all in your tx now and in the future!!  I hope one day we all get our wishes to come true!  I have met some lovely people on this site and I hope that I can keep in touch with everyone!

I can officially say I have become addicted to this site!  DH looks for me in the study now before anywhere else.  

Thanks again for all the support over the past week!!  It has helped me so much, I am currently sat here     but so grateful that I have this site and so many people who understand what I am going through!  Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!  

Lots of love and    to you all

NickyJS


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi NickyJS,

So sorry hunny   

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Nicky, Im so sorry hun     A holiday sounds good, Sometimes we need to focus on something other than tx   

Nikki xx


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Nicky im so sorry take the time for you and DH to recover it will get better   shem xx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome I am new too, this site can be very confusing!!  Be good to yourself and try not to stress.  I tried acupuncture, self hypnosis (talking to the womb!!) took time off work, no alcohol, and tried to think pos.  Unfortunately my cycle did not work last week but with the things i did gave it a go.  It will be a rollercoaster ride so go with the ups and downs and try and keep positive, talk alot to your partner, ask loads of questions.  Hope this helps, bron


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Bron, 

Welcome to the site!  It can be confusing but I can say hand on heart that it has helped so much to deal with the last week of 2ww!  Sorry to hear about your bfn sending you lots of   and hope that your dream comes true in the future!!  

I found a great link that had a lot of questions to ask if you go for a follow up appt if you go into search and type in 'follow up consultation questions' then it should come through.  Has one of the moderators found you? They usually send you some really good links, if not there are a couple at the start of my first post.  I am no expert on this site, but if I can help with anything please post me.

Good luck with everything and keep in touch, it is nice to chat to people who joined about the same time!

Take care and lol
NickyJS


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Nickyjs for your text, i went with a list of questions but to cut a long story short, consultant dismissed the tests I asked about, doesn't want any further tests done.  He suggests we try again with our own eggs, but states my age and high fsh against me.  If fails, "to get on with my life".  Does not view assisted hatching any benefit.

Not a productive consultation.  I am seeing my gp on tues, reviewed some of my notes i have and seen i have spots of endometriosis in the Pouch of Douglas and Ruteosacral ligament - what ever that means.  

Read Alan Beer, MD book and he advices immune testing, esp if endometriosis has been identified, stroke in family, diabetes in family, ruhm arthritis in family, - etc - my mum had all three.

Going to get adrenal function and dhea also tested, and push for further test re thyroid.  Asking for Level one Immune tests also but not sure if GP will support.

If not don't know where I will go.

Hope you and everyone else well Bron


----------

